# Antihistamines Help IBS - New Research



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All, I am very excited about this. What happened was 2 springs ago I got really sick with Noro Virus then food poisoning, and my IBS became very severe to the point where I could hardly eat for over a year. My weight was dropping really fast and I was not doing well. Anyways, I happened to start taking antihistamine based sleeping pills, and over the course of about 6 months and particularly this summer, I was able to process a few more foods (still not as many as everyone else). So I was baffled why I did so well in the summer and was "stable" all summer, but I was happy bout it. Thot I was getting better. Then I stopped taking the sleeping pills. My IBS-D is back with a vengence and I can hardly eat again. After much thot, I sort of saw a correlation between how well I could eat when I was on the antihistamines and when I wasn't. So I googled antihistamines and IBS and this is what I found: http://www.doctorwascher.com/tag/antihistamine. I printed off the article and am off to show it to my doctor this aft. I am happy to know someone has done research in this area, cause i was thinking of telling my doctor that I believed antihistamines were helping me, but thot she would think I was crazy. Seems like someone else also thinks so.Genie75


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Genie75 said:


> Hi All, I am very excited about this. What happened was 2 springs ago I got really sick with Noro Virus then food poisoning, and my IBS became very severe to the point where I could hardly eat for over a year. My weight was dropping really fast and I was not doing well. Anyways, I happened to start taking antihistamine based sleeping pills, and over the course of about 6 months and particularly this summer, I was able to process a few more foods (still not as many as everyone else). So I was baffled why I did so well in the summer and was "stable" all summer, but I was happy bout it. Thot I was getting better. Then I stopped taking the sleeping pills. My IBS-D is back with a vengence and I can hardly eat again. After much thot, I sort of saw a correlation between how well I could eat when I was on the antihistamines and when I wasn't. So I googled antihistamines and IBS and this is what I found: http://www.doctorwascher.com/tag/antihistamine. I printed off the article and am off to show it to my doctor this aft. I am happy to know someone has done research in this area, cause i was thinking of telling my doctor that I believed antihistamines were helping me, but thot she would think I was crazy. Seems like someone else also thinks so.Genie75


Thanks Genie, glad you have found some relief. I have been looking at a similar theory here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145675-allergy-symptoms-coincide-with-ibs-flares/page__gopid__845364#entry845364


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Colt said:


> Thanks Genie, glad you have found some relief. I have been looking at a similar theory here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145675-allergy-symptoms-coincide-with-ibs-flares/page__gopid__845364#entry845364


Thanx for letting me know!!!! I am hoping to restabilize again soon... fingers crossed....


----------



## Eugenia Loli-Queru (Sep 14, 2011)

You are treating the symptom, not the cause. Have a look at this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLRqxGGq9IYand check her other 3 videos there too.


----------

